# Car died and will not go again!?



## Delirious (Jan 13, 2006)

My '06 Altima V6 with 230,000 km died last night while driving, and it would not restart. I assumed it was the fuel pump as it made no sound when the ignition is turned on. I sprayed some brake clean into the front air intake and it started but then died immediately, tied it again and it started then sputtered and died again. That confirmed it for me it must be the fuel pump as it had a spark to start. Based on that analysis I proceeded to change the fuel pump with a used one from a wreck yard. Replacement was easy and when I turned the key there was a brief sound of pump humming but the car won't start with this pump either. :wtf:
I scanned the codes and got a P0183 - Fuel Temperature Sensor A Circuit High Input and a P0463 - Fuel Level Sensor Circuit High Input. I thought that this is related to the first pump and erased the codes but still cannot start the bi...atch. Google search of these error codes leads to the fuel pump what am I missing here? Oh .... there is a 1/4 tank of gas still in the tank!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the harness connectors and grounds for the Fuel Temperature Sensor circuit and the Fuel Level Sensor circuit.

Install a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the feed fuel hose and the fuel tube that connects all the injectors. Now run a jumper wire from the fuel pump + connector to the + battery post. The fuel pump should now be running and the pressure gauge should show around 51 psi.


----------



## Temitopesmith (Jun 22, 2013)

Probably something's wrong with the spark plug..you might wanna look into that..


----------



## Delirious (Jan 13, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Check the harness connectors and grounds for the Fuel Temperature Sensor circuit and the Fuel Level Sensor circuit.
> 
> Install a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the feed fuel hose and the fuel tube that connects all the injectors. Now run a jumper wire from the fuel pump + connector to the + battery post. The fuel pump should now be running and the pressure gauge should show around 51 psi.


Thanks for the suggestions. I don't have a fuel gauge but would like to check if the fuel is getting to the cylinder where is the port on the rail? Took the cover off and it should be on the back side of the engine (right side when standing in front of the car)? Does anyone have a picture showing where it is?


----------



## Delirious (Jan 13, 2006)

The fuse was fine, no fuel at the rail, went back to the pump connected a clear hose and cranked it again but no fuel came out. I put more gas in from a gas can and then cranked it again still with a clear hose attached and the gas started flowing. 
Reattached the hoses to the pump and the fuel rail and she started. So there just was not enough gas to prime the new pump ..... ugghhh!!!! (clearly a shade under 1/4 tank was not enough).
Cheers


----------

